# Red Cherry Shrimp



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally got 3 of these little guys today to breed for my betta tanks (hopefully they'll get along) at the moment they are in with my golden apple snail and I was just wondering whether the snail will eat the shrimp? I didn't realise how small these things were and now I'm worried lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The snail should not bother them.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been watching them and all seems well =) thanks OFL


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

the shrimp might get eaten by the betta though


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

They are in a different tank with 2 snails one of which is 5mm so doubt he will be doing any damage lol. Since my golden apple is growing by the day I was just worried she may eat them lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When the shrimp molt the snail may be seen eating their shed exoskeleton which is a good calcium source for both the shrimp and snail, so I would leave them in the tank.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

The only reason I have the snails in the tank is to bump up their calcium intake,etc but I think I may leave them in there now =)

Can different types of shrimp live in the same tank? or is this a stupid question lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not a stupid question......

Some shrimp, yes, can be mixed, but some cannot due to crossbreeding, it is more in the color variation like the red cherry and yellow color morph, you don't want to mix to keep the color true. I think, not 100% sure, but there are several color variation of the cherry shrimp, they come in red, yellow, blue and I think white, it would be neat if you could mix them and get a rainbow of colors...but it doesn't work that way....

Here is a good link
http://planetinverts.com/Red Cherry Shrimp.html

It also has a good section on different bugs in your tank too.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you  

I found this link aswell which shows what shrimp are compatible with each other.

I feel another addiction coming on lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Shrimp are neat little critters......I enjoy mine and they reproduce as fast as guppies IME


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I havent stopped watching mine today, I'm like a little child lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey did you get yours from a pet shop or online? I'm thinking of ordering shrimp as I just got paid... The reason I ask is that my petsmart only has ghost shrimp. =[ I want yellow shrimp, grass shrimp, cherry shrimp, and blue tigers! =]


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I got them from my pet store. £6 for 3, not cheap but wayyyyy cheaper than ordering online IMO. I was looking to get them off ebay but the delivery was more expensive than the actual shrimp lol.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I just ate some muscles and have about 20 shells. I need to boost my calcium levels in my snail/shrimp tank, at the moment the PH is 7.4 and apparently this isnt strong for the snails since their shells are still cracking and snapping. What I want to know is will this work? If so how long will it take? and lastly, how many should I use? 
Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never used shells but I don't see why they wouldn't work, you can also use a very small piece of cuttle bone used for pet birds.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have had cuttlebone in there for about a week, I hear shells are high in calcium but i'm not brave enough to try it without feedback first lol knowing my luck the PH levels will go through the roof lol


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was also wondering if I go with the colour black for the substate in the shrimp/snail tank can I use Exo terra sand which is used for reptiles. The inverts in the tank are 2 apple snails and 3 red cherry shrimp


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Since last night I have noticed a rancid smell coming from the shrimp/snail tank I'm pretty sure its a mix of the cabbage leaf and sand which is underneath the gravel. I want to take all the gravel and sand out to have a bare bottomed tank but it would mean taking the water out too, my question is will the clean tank re-cycle and kill my shrimp?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got my shrimp today all 20 healthy and alive but they are mixed sizes some have clearly just been born and are tiny, I'm not sure how to look after the little fry I haven't put them in with the others because I want to keep an eye on them so they are floating in a tub. What I want to know is, what do I feed them? 

Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I care for the shrimpletts the same as I care for the adults, also the adults are not known to eat their young.
If you are keeping them in their own tank (no fish) then I would add them to the species only shrimp tank and let them grow up and enjoy...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I got java moss in the shrimp tank, Im not sure if it will grow but I added tetra plantamin fert and didn't realise that some ferts have copper in them I have read the back of the bottle but it doesnt say anything, is this OK for the shrimp?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You do need to be careful with the things you add to the shrimp tank, they tend to be a bit sensitive.
The copper in most of the plant foods are a different kind of copper and is usually shrimp and snail safe.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

That's good to know, thanks OFL =)


----------

